# Blue two



## Fuscus (Dec 24, 2012)

Call out for a red belly in a door frame. Person who spotted it was a pretty young girl in a bikini . Not a snake fan and wasn't cool, calm and collected. Hysterical was a better description. Close your eyes and picture her ( and people ask if I miss office work  ).
The door was one of those glass doors with a thick aluminium frame that look really solid. Surprisingly they are open at the top and bottom. They said it had gone up into the frame ( sounds like GTS to me) Using the endoscope I could see down the sides and there was no snake. A flush with water also yielded no snake. I started searching the corridor and rooms then heard screams out side and there was a magnificent blue phase common tree snake.
Oh - and a hysterical girl in a bikini.

I've attached photos.
Of snake!
Not girl!


----------



## caliherp (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow nice snake I love those. Aren't they kind of expensive?


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 24, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## greggles91 (Dec 24, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Call out for a red belly in a door frame. Person who spotted it was a pretty young girl in a bikini . Not a snake fan and wasn't cool, calm and collected. Hysterical was a better description. Close your eyes and picture her ( and people ask if I miss office work  ).
> The door was one of those glass doors with a thick aluminium frame that look really solid. Surprisingly they are open at the top and bottom. They said it had gone up into the frame ( sounds like GTS to me) Using the endoscope I could see down the sides and there was no snake. A flush with water also yielded no snake. I started searching the corridor and rooms then heard screams out side and there was a magnificent blue phase common tree snake.
> Oh - and a hysterical girl in a bikini.
> 
> ...


Love it.. Called out for a red belly to find a blue gts lol 

Thanks for sharing. Girls in bikinis and my favorite snake haha Good story to wake up to in the morning. 



caliherp said:


> Wow nice snake I love those. Aren't they kind of expensive?



Yep they can't get very expensive.. Especially a true blue.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Best looking RBB I have seen in a while. Great job on the photos there! 
Why do I have this niggling feeling you have not posted all of the photos you took at this particular rescue/relocation?

Good job regardless.

Blue


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 24, 2012)

magnificent snake!


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 25, 2012)

wow what an awesome example of this species.

- - - Updated - - -

wow what an awesome example of this species.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful snake! I wonder if ppl ever get call-outs to remove snakes which actually are they've been told?


----------



## sharky (Dec 26, 2012)

What a awesome snake!!!! Great pictures 

Although sadly I have to say it doesn't top the Frilled Death Adder with legs :lol:


----------



## Shotta (Dec 26, 2012)

beautiful love the blue gts i will one day own a pair of them
lol its a blue bellied black snake!!


----------

